# GrandFather's Collection



## Jarrad6 (Oct 6, 2011)

My grandfather cleared off a large portion of land behind his house in the years before he passed away. We would always dig up old pop bottles and just random pieces from the past. I've had these in storage for nearly five years and never really thought much about them. After taking an inventory this past summer I organized them to some degree. I've never been to a bottle show or even heard of one in this area. Here are some pictures of what I have cleaned up so far. Most of them were of course covered in dirt however they somehow remained intact. Any info on rarity, era or general worth would be greatly appreciated. 


















 These are some glass 2 liter bottles. Both Coke and Pepsi. I found the crate somewhere else but they seem to fit perfectly. 













 These are some of the glass 1 liter Pepsi bottles. The wooden crate is in great condition.






 Here are some six packs. Oddly enough it's Dr. Pepper bottles but they are all in 7 up six packs. I don't know why. The wooden Pepsi crate is not in great condition but it's sectioned off in order to hold 4 six packs. 

 I've still got a few boxes full of random pieces. I'll update this thread when I can get back out there and clean up a few. I just use water and a cloth. So far I haven't damaged any. I actually dropped a brick on one by accident and I thought the brick was going to break. These things are tough. They don't make 'em like this anymore.

  Thanks.


----------



## Jarrad6 (Oct 6, 2011)

Having trouble getting the pictures up and editing my post. You can copy and paste the links. Sorry I'll fix it if I can.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 6, 2011)

You are using the wrong link from Photobucket. Choose the "image" icon from above the panel and use the Direct Link from the "Share" header above your photo. Drag the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you photo will appear in your post. No need to resize or anything.


----------



## Jarrad6 (Oct 6, 2011)

<a href="http://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g453/Jarrad6/?action=view&current=IMG_0063.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g453/Jarrad6/IMG_0063.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 6, 2011)

The Dr Peppers are 1970s.


----------



## Jarrad6 (Oct 6, 2011)

You the man


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello Jarrad,

 Welcome to the A-BN. When I think of grandfathers and their collections, 1970's 2 liter bottles are generally not the first collections that come to mind. I never did like the whole metric thing either. These were the last of the big bottler, big glass bottles. It was PET from here out.

 I found this anecdotal rendition you might enjoy:

 "smilesnkisses 
 on June 3rd, 2011

 These bottles were made for about two years, it was in the late 1970â€²s. They were all the rage, every pop instantly converted to these bottles. They were everywhere. This is where the story gets weird, it was even hard to believe back then. Most non pop/soda drinkers donâ€™t remember them and it seem like to many people the bottles were around for just a couple months. Well, one day some had fallen off a shelf in a grocery store somewhere, and as it happened, if the bottle hit a hard floor at a certain angle, what happened was the bottle broke open from the glass breaking, the pop fizzed up, like mentos dropping in , or shaking a bottle, and the top portion, the cone shape with the lid would fly 10-30 feet, a sharp shard of glass hurtling towards people. It was dismissed, the bottles had been around, many had broken, but, it was true.
 From about a 6 or 8 inch shelf, if tipped over, they fell hitting right at the lower part of the cone section ( top of the cylinder section ) and this was repeatable.
 The pop that was stored at 4 feet high and 5 and 6 feet high, if it fell and happened to hit and break at that â€˜magicâ€™ angle, really sent this projectile top section the 20-30 feet.
 It hit the nightly news, across North America,, hahaha
 what a joke , most people thought,, these bottles were around for the last 2.5 yrs,, nope. with in a about 3 days, every bottle was removed off every shelf in north America and every bottle was destroyed.
 I thought, they will be collector items, but, they didnâ€™t catch on.
 Coke, denies this whole story, that the bottle existed and wonâ€™t comment on when or why they were discontinued.
 The next week, the same exact bottle came out in plastic, and people tried to break them, they didnâ€™t break, and that bottle stayed until the new, curvy 2 litre bottle.
 An interesting point on those glass bottles, they had ounces and quarts/ounces and litres all labelled on them,, like a USA (Britain ) ounces side and a litres ( Canada and overseas side, all on the same bottle .It is amazing to me, that this story isnâ€™t in a thousand places on the net. it is like it is a hushed secret. It was all to avoid lawsuits." From someone called "smilesnkisses 
 on June 3rd, 2011" @ This Place.

 Don't know how much of the above is fact or legend, but it is presented for your amusement.




Recently Sold.


----------



## Jarrad6 (Oct 7, 2011)

HA !  I would have never  thought they would explode like that.  I hit one with a brick on accident and it didn't hurt the bottle at all. I guess the carbonation made it  explode. Thats crazy.

 I don't have any like in your picture. That one looks a lot different than mine. Are they worth more or less than the $20 that one sold for? I haven't seen any like mine on e bay.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to tell you Grandpa's bottles have very little collector value.  The Dr Peppers might go for a buck each but the shipping cost is more than the bottles are worth.  You might try posting them in the Soda section here.  There are people there who could tell you more about them.
 Jay


----------

